# oscer1 climbs pass 5000 posts



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats oscer1

:beerchug:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations oscer1!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done Oscar1!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Great work oscer1 congratulations


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done oscer, congratulations on the 5K.....





















....


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks all


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Many congrats oscer!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Oscer1


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

congratz


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations Oscer......WTG!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Great job oscer1!!!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats Oscer1!

Great work!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

thank you all :wink:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Better bundle up Oscer.......winter is on it's way and it get's cold up there in Swissconsin.......ya, you betcha!!


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

SABL said:


> you betcha!!


Hey I have heard this a lot of times..this word.. what it means in English?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

SABL said:


> Better bundle up Oscer.......winter is on it's way and it get's cold up there in Swissconsin.......ya, you betcha!!


it's been fairly warm yet lately 50 degrees this week not to cold yet. it will be coming.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mars30 said:


> Hey I have heard this a lot of times..this word.. what it means in English?


Hi Mars :wave:

It means 'You bet' or, more likely 'You bet your sweet life', as term of agreement or understanding. The origin isn't very clear, but it's been around longer than I have :grin:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

WereBo said:


> Hi Mars :wave:
> 
> It means 'You bet' or, more likely 'You bet your sweet life', as term of agreement or understanding. The origin isn't very clear, but it's been around longer than I have :grin:


thanks werebo for clearing it up :beerchug:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------

